# Newbie - EMT B Resume Help



## emtbnewbie (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi Everyone, well I just got news last week that I passed my exams! Yeah. Very excited. Now on to the hard stuff - finding the job. So I'm not exactly sure where to start with my resume. I've worked in an office since I was 16 - I'm now 25. I have a great administrative resume but nothing for a medical resume. I guess what I need to know is, do I take out all of the administrative stuff and make a new resume or do I just add the medical stuff to it, which isn't really anything, ie: *EMT – B: 64 hours of classroom instruction, 54 hours of skills and scenario practice, 16 hours of clinical experience in the hospital emergency department. 16 hours ride time.* Where do I begin? I need to do this as soon as possible because to be honest if I have to sit behind this desk and stare at my computer screen all day long for much longer, I may just lose my mind! :wacko: LOL. Thanks for your help, I'm so glad I found this sitel.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 28, 2009)

My resume, given to the interviewer 2 weeks after passing my NREMT-- got me a conditional job offer at my first interview.  (Well... it had real personal data)



> Steven --------
> Permanent Address--123 Fake Street, Crowley Texas, 76036
> Phone Number--123-456-789
> Email-- myemail@yahoo.com
> ...





PS--- Yes, I know my education in high school doesn't add up to 4 years.   When I moved to Texas, I already had more then enough credits to graduate, but had to be considered a resident student, so I had 2 classes a day for less then 3 months.


----------



## emtbnewbie (Jan 28, 2009)

Thank you for the example resume. So I guess what you are saying is that I should definitely just add on to my resume instead of handing in a plain piece of paper that says I got my certification?  I think you're right, I just needed to feel a little better about it. Thanks.


----------



## BossyCow (Jan 28, 2009)

emtbnewbie said:


> Hi Everyone, well I just got news last week that I passed my exams! Yeah. Very excited. Now on to the hard stuff - finding the job. So I'm not exactly sure where to start with my resume. I've worked in an office since I was 16 - I'm now 25. I have a great administrative resume but nothing for a medical resume. I guess what I need to know is, do I take out all of the administrative stuff and make a new resume or do I just add the medical stuff to it, which isn't really anything, ie: *EMT – B: 64 hours of classroom instruction, 54 hours of skills and scenario practice, 16 hours of clinical experience in the hospital emergency department. 16 hours ride time.* Where do I begin? I need to do this as soon as possible because to be honest if I have to sit behind this desk and stare at my computer screen all day long for much longer, I may just lose my mind! :wacko: LOL. Thanks for your help, I'm so glad I found this sitel.



You have skills, you can show with your resume that you know that a job is work and not just fun. You can show longevity to a workplace, attention to detail, the ability to do the boring gotta do them sort of tasks that we all hate. Your administrative, clerical skills will help in report writing, your ability to file and maintain filing systems will help in record keeping. Any bookeeping skills or experience will show your math aptitude.


----------



## emtbnewbie (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow, I really didn't think of it that way. Now it actually seems to make sense with a reason behind it. I appreciate you guys answering so quickly!


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 28, 2009)

emtbnewbie said:


> Wow, I really didn't think of it that way. Now it actually seems to make sense with a reason behind it. I appreciate you guys answering so quickly!



In reality, it's more about making the mundane seeming big.  Filing stuff is boring, but you can work it in to "I am a very organized person who is capable of doing things in a needed specific way."


----------



## EeyoreEMT (Jan 29, 2009)

*try this*

First, be honest, keep your skills behind the desk, it will show organization and the applied company can look back to see dedication, punctuality, ect. Now the hard part, now that everything from class is in your head, you need to start learning, it's like a whole new course. If you want a career in this field, you should look into taking ff training. Most cities and large Fire departments want both, medical and fire training. One the good side, If you have one, most of the time, they will pay for the other. But they usually want medics and/or ff w/ 240 class. What you need is time on the job to develop your basic skills. Try looking at hospital jobs, private ambulance, be careful, some private ambulance companies mostly transport facility to facility and you will still bang you head on your computer looking for another job. Get your feet wet, go from there.


----------



## emtbnewbie (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks for all the great replys, they're very helpful. I thought I'd post my resume for any critiquing before I send it out this weekend. Let me know if you think I should add or remove anything so far. I would actually like to apply to work at the hospital, firehouse or medical transport. Thanks!

123 STREET. • NOWHERE, VA 
PHONE 786-785-782 • E-MAIL 
MY NAME

OBJECTIVE
	???????????????? Don't quite know what to put here yet

SUMMARY OF QUALIFICATIONS

•	Certified EMT-B
•	A highly organized and detailed-oriented person with years of experience providing thorough and skillful administrative and customer service support to senior executives and customers.
•	Highly productive managing projects; a creative problem solver who rapidly adapts to changing needs of the organization.
•	Dedicated and focused, able to prioritize and complete multiple tasks and follow through to achieve project goals.
•	An independent and self-motivated professional with excellent communication skills able to grow positive relationships with customers and colleagues at all organizational levels.
•	Computer skills include: MS Word, Excel, PowerPoint, Access, Outlook, the Internet, the Intranet, SAP and also Headway’s proprietary staffing database.

PROFESSIONAL EXPERIENCE
12/06 - Present                                                         
Business Name
Target Support Liason

•	Prepare and review open issues reports with the Clients consistently.

•	Accept telephone queries and support requests directly from customers.
•	Maintain an accurate record of activities using office tools and the Help Desk software.

•	Work closely with other departments to facilitate services agreed upon by the company and the client.

•	Assist in preparation and maintenance of estimate and design documents in accordance with ISO standards.

•	Participate in After Hours Rotation. One week a month, on call 7x24.

•	Maintain exceptional attitude toward client issues – always upbeat

•	Effectively train all new employees on SAP. 


2/05 – 12/06            
Business Name                                                                                
Administrative Supervisor

•	Provide consistent and effective communication with owner and employees.
•	Maintain employee files and personnel records; archive old files and prepare them for storage.
•	Responsible for managing all communication in and out of business including telephone, faxes and email communication.
•	Responsible for conducting all payroll activities.
•	Organize delivery of all materials to and from job sites.
•	Worked independently on projects with time sensitive deadlines to produce timely and accurate reports for the owner.

10/05 – 5/06                                                                           
Business Name                                                                                        Staffing Assistant
•	Effectively screen, assess, and interview candidates to determine suitability as a qualified applicant.
•	Insure that all I-9 Immigration forms are accurately completed and processed according to federal guidelines.
•	Provide consistent and effective communication with hiring manager and potential candidate/applicant.
•	Provide accurate and timely demographic, interview and testing data entry into the front office information system.
•	Maintain employee files and personnel records; archive old files and prepare them for storage.
•	Act as backup Director of First Impressions as needed.

5/04 – 6/05
Business Name                                                                             
Office Manager/Outside Sales
•	Responsible for conducting all payroll activities
•	Conducted interviews, background checks and references in hiring new personnel
•	Was responsible for employee terminations.
•	Responsible for conducting all off site construction client sales presentations to build new client base
•	Responsible for managing all communication in and out of business including telephone, faxes and email communication.

1/04 – 5/04
Business Name                                                                             
Aftermarket Specialist Manager
•	Presented and sold aftermarket products and protection packages to customers after the sale of their vehicle.
•	Organized the dispensing of the products prior to the delivery of the vehicle.
•	Worked independently to exceed deadlines.
•	Produced reports for the General Manager and General Sales Manager.

05/02 – 1/04
Business Name                                                                             
Supervisor of Customer Relations
•	Supervised office performing customer service and sales.
•	Performed interviews, hired, and trained all new employees for the Customer Relations department.
•	Taught training sales classes for new car salesman and designed slide presentations in PowerPoint to assist in their dealership training.
•	Worked independently on projects with time sensitive deadlines to produce timely and accurate reports for top executives.
•	Created highly effective filing systems, including quick and thorough indexing, resulting in easy access to critical information.
•	Answered and screened incoming calls; provided excellent customer service.
•	Ensured volume of outgoing customer service and sales calls exceeded management's expectations.
•	Coordinated sales and call center meetings on an as needed basis.


Education:
•	EMT – B: 64 hours of classroom instruction, 54 hours of skills and scenario practice, 16 hours of clinical experience in the hospital emergency department; 16 hours ride time.
•	Currently taking Pre Nursing School classes


----------



## EeyoreEMT (Jan 30, 2009)

first, what is your goal? to gain medical experience to become more knowledgeable in the medical field.
2. Liaison is the correct spelling i believe
3. If you put a period at the end-make sure it is a complete sentence, also use 24/7 instead of 24x7
4. Keep consistancy with your capitalization in the sentences. Either use regular capitalization or use it to stand out, but then use it the entire section.
5. Figure out whether you want single or double spacing on your bullets, stick with uniformity.
6. When listing work history, make sure to include location, town and state.
7. When using abbreviations, the first usage, spell it out then in (lol) the initials.
8. You past experience, make sure all experiences are refered to in past tense, not most in past tense and a couple in present tense.
9. Use some type of divider between items, a solid line, just tweek it a bit, looks good.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 30, 2009)

The objective is basically the job you want, so 


"Objective;  To obtain an Emergency Medical Technician position"



For education, take out the hours spent as the prospective employer already knows what it takes.  Instead, put High School Gruaduate (or GED, whichever) and how long you'v ebeen in college.


----------



## emtbnewbie (Jan 30, 2009)

EeyoreEMT said:


> first, what is your goal? to gain medical experience to become more knowledgeable in the medical field.
> 2. Liaison is the correct spelling i believe
> 3. If you put a period at the end-make sure it is a complete sentence, also use 24/7 instead of 24x7
> 4. Keep consistancy with your capitalization in the sentences. Either use regular capitalization or use it to stand out, but then use it the entire section.
> ...




Thank you for the amount of time you all spent looking at this for me. I do appreciate it. I will take a more detailed look this weekend at your suggestions. Some of the thing's you mentioned I have already done, I just took out of my resume for the purpose of posting it on the web (ie: I did use the address of my employer and all of the formatting is already done but when I cut and paste it didn't come with it) 
Thanks again, hopefully I will have my resume out to many places by the end of the weekend.


----------



## imurphy (Jan 30, 2009)

You're only 25, and employers understand you weren't born into EMS. Keeping all your jobs on the resume (well, within reason. I have 2 jobs on my resume, but it covers me for 8 years or employment history!) is great because it shows you have experience, relevant or not.

What I have as my Objective is:
" Initially to secure a position as an EMT, then to progress my training and experience to better myself and as a result the care my patients receive."

Looking at your resume, you should have no problem once you don't freeze at interview stage. Just let them know how they need you, not you need them. Confidence is a must.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 30, 2009)

Plus the mere fact that you were in a supervisory/management role will make them lean towards you.


I'm 20 and have been a manager for over a year now, and that really impressed them at the interview.



Also, first impressions are huge in interviews;

When it was over the guy was like "Did your parents teach you how to interview?  Because I don't have ANY 20 year-olds come in a suit, shake my hand firmly and look me in the eyes, let alone have management experience".


----------



## NebraskanPrincess (Jan 30, 2009)

Great googly moogly!  No experience and your resume looks like that?  I think someone is being modest! 

I've had 17 jobs since I was 16.    A few were medically influenced (i.e. nursing home stuff, emergency room administration), but none were EMS-related.  The full-time job I have now came open after I had only been at my organization for three months part-time.  While some people give favor to those with a BA, my boss did not   What helped me obtain my position is that:

1) I was committed to staying with the company for at least five years.
2) I acknowledged that as a new EMT-B (three months licensed at the time) I barely knew anything and I had a LOT to learn - but I was willing to do whatever it took.
3) I had started EMT-P classes two months prior to the position opening up and promised I'd work as a medic for their squad for awhile.

FT positions where we're at are VERY hard to come by and it was extremely competitive.  Your resume looks great.  I'd recommend the same thing the others are suggesting:  FF training or perhaps even advancing your EMT past B.  Even if you don't start classes prior to your interview, your stating that is your intent shows commitment to the cause.  

I wrote myself out a list of why I wanted to be in EMS and what I had to offer.  I have a BA in Religion that makes me a perfect candidate for ordination - not EMT-B.  But I figured out a way to make that work.  My pastoral experience allows me to have a wealth of understanding and communication skills with our patients that others may not possess.  It gave me experience in being present to people who were encountering life's worst circumstances.

So what does your administrative experience give you?  Well, documentation is huge for us nowadays.  Your experience gives the general impression that you would be thorough in documenting calls and managing all that necessary data.  Managing a chaotic environment would give you experience when in the field you need to write information down while simultaneously tending to your patient.  If you work for a private service, they pay extra attention to needing billing done right the first time.  Also, they're going to look for people who are effective and efficient.

Good luck!


----------



## raisingkahne9 (Jan 30, 2009)

emtbnewbie said:


> Thanks for all the great replys, they're very helpful. I thought I'd post my resume for any critiquing before I send it out this weekend. Let me know if you think I should add or remove anything so far. I would actually like to apply to work at the hospital, firehouse or medical transport. Thanks!
> 
> 123 STREET. • NOWHERE, VA
> PHONE 786-785-782 • E-MAIL
> ...





OK your hired!


----------



## emtbnewbie (Feb 2, 2009)

Ok, I tried really hard to work on my resume over the weekend. Unfortunately I put in so many hours during the week at work everything starts to pile up at home. I'm on my lunch break now and hoping to be finished with this today. I don't mean to vent but there's nothing worse then being stuck in a job you hate while dreaming of the job you love but don't have.  So, I'm going to give myself a swift kick in the butt and get this resume off to as many places as I can, today! 
Someone mentioned the fire department in one of the very nice replies I got  from this post. I would actually love to work there but I can't seem to find any that are hiring right now in my area (VA) unfortunately, but when they do I'll know about (hopefully) and I will definitely be applying. Thanks again for all the great replies!


----------



## Doug (Feb 2, 2009)

Most EMT jobs here in Mass are usually filled with the application process not a resume.  Be honest when you fill out the application and put your admin. quals in the "special skills" box.  This is the job to BUILD your resume on not make one for.  Just my 2 cents.
  By the way don't put 24/7 on an application or resume...save that for the t-shirts.


----------



## emtbnewbie (Feb 9, 2009)

I just wanted to thank everyone again for your great suggestions. I e-mailed my resume to several places over the weekend with your help. 

I was wondering besides the basic jobs (Fireman, ER Tech, Medical Transport) is there anything else that I can apply for with my EMT - B? I didn't really find any open positions so I'm hoping to expand my search. Thanks!


----------



## Doug (Feb 9, 2009)

Spas and fitness centers look for that sort of thing.  Security guards at some larger malls.  Any place where you deal with a large segment of people and may need first responder skills, especially if they don't have to pay for you to get them.


----------



## EMSErin (Nov 14, 2015)

Hi, I am an 18 year old who just completed my EMT course and I find out the results of my NREMT on Monday, fingers crossed. This thread has been very helpful, but unlike the first poster, I have very little job experience, I was an umpire for a summer two years ago, but I have lots of volunteer experience that has little relation to EMS should I highlight that within a resume? And also does anyone have any good tips on how to gain volunteer experience within the EMT field, as I understand it, it is rare for 18 year old EMTs to be hired with little experience in the field.


----------

